#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  58 секунда: "Я же к тебе не лезу" (говорит дикий ворон)

## Германн



----------


## Влад К

Что бы это могло значить?! :Confused:

----------


## Германн

> Что бы это могло значить?!


Да просто забавное совпадение. Ворон где-то подхватил такую фразу (они же как попугаи, имитируют голоса птиц, речь людей) - и произнёс её удивительно к месту.  :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (08.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Да просто забавное совпадение. Ворон где-то подхватил такую фразу (они же как попугаи, имитируют голоса птиц, речь людей) - и произнёс её удивительно к месту.


И это удивительно отнеслось вами на буддийский форум?

----------


## Германн

> И это удивительно отнеслось вами на буддийский форум?


Не только же про молитвы за "многие лета" Обаме писать ... Можно, конечно, увязать птичку с буддизмом, сделать всё железобетонно серьёзным. Но на самом деле - просто люблю врановых. Занимательный сюжет, не более того.

----------


## Буль

Может быть переместим это в категорию "Юмор"?

----------

Нико (08.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

При желании и в кудахтаньи курицы можно услышать осмысленные фразы. Особенно если подсказать какие именно.
Или в мяуканьи кошки.

----------

Neroli (08.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

В тему:


 :Big Grin:

----------

Нико (09.02.2014)

----------

